# DownLoad .... SolidWorks 2010 Beta 1



## أبوعبدالله (28 يونيو 2009)

كما عودنا هذ ا الموقع الروسي العملاق
www.lavteam.com
بالسبق في تحميل أحدث البرامج
فإنه للـ solidworks بالمرصاد مثل كل عام فهو أول موقع يحمل السوليدوورك وتعليمه
ادخل وترجم من خلال جوجل من الروسية للغة المفضلة لديك ثم اشترك 
ممكن تتعب في الاشتراك لكن مش هتندم
الآن يمكنك تحميل
SolidWorks 2010 Beta 1​


----------



## أكرم إدريس (28 يونيو 2009)

هل يوجد مانيوالات تدريب سوليد وورك على هذا الموقع ارجوا التوضيح ؟؟؟


----------



## أبوعبدالله (29 يونيو 2009)

تعليم شركة vtn انظر الصورة المرفقة
كل عام يكون لهذا الموقع السبق في ايجاده مجانا
لكن المانوال مش موجوده فيه لكن ممكن أحياناً بينزل كتب تعليم
:77::75::77:​


----------



## imad04 (30 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليك أخي عمر أريد أن أسألك هل هذا الموقع لا يقبل التسجيل أم مذا حاولت العديد من المرات ولكن دون جدوى أخي إدا أمكن هل لك أن تعطيني الآسم و القم السري أرجوك يا أخي إن أمكن وسامحني على هذا الطلب


----------



## Hydra (1 يوليو 2009)

هذا الموقع بالروسي , والله ما فهمت شئ منه , وين رابط التحميل يا اخي؟؟


----------



## أبوعبدالله (2 يوليو 2009)

*إليكم اشتراك الموقع الروسي*

إليكم اشتراك الموقع الروسي
قام المهندس أحمد خميس الجزار بالإشتراك في الموقع وأعطانا اشتراكه فنرجوا من كل من يستفيد من الموقع أن يدعو للمهندس أحمد الجزار وهو أحد أعضاء المنتدى تحت اسم
أحمد الجزار 2007
بالتوفيق والنجاح والسداد وأن يرزقه الله الزوجة الصالحة والذرية الصالحة والمال الحلال

لكن نحذر من أي تلاعب بالإشتراك ليتسنى للجميع الاستفادة منه ، فأنا أعد ذلك خيانة ... 

وأخيرا ها هو الإشتراك

www.lavteam.com Account
Name : ahmed elgazar
Password : 0129878020

شكراً أخي الجزار​


----------



## حسن سيد احمد حسن (6 يوليو 2009)

الإخوة عمر و أبو العريف أشكركم على هذا المجهود الجبار وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم.
لقد قمت بتنزيل السوليد ووركس من الموقع الروسى ولكن عند تثبيت البرنامج طلب منى عدد 3 سيريال علما بأننى قد إخترت premium .


----------



## حسن سيد احمد حسن (6 يوليو 2009)

please send me the setup steps of Solid Works Beta 1 as quickly as possible
Thanks 
Hassan Sid Ahmed


----------



## حسن سيد احمد حسن (6 يوليو 2009)

الإخوة أحمد الجزار و عمر اشكركم على هذا المجهود الجبار وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم.
لقد قمت بتنزيل السوليد ووركس بيتا 1 من الموقع الروسى ولكن عند التثبيت طلب منى إدخال 3 سيريلات علما بأننى قد إخترت بريميوم. عليه أرجو شاكرا إرسال خطوات التثبيت كاملة مع السيريلات على [email protected] ولكم جزيل شكرى وتقديرى.


----------



## imad04 (6 يوليو 2009)

* شاكرا**ل**لإخوة أبو العريف ** و** أحمد الجزار **على هذا المجهود الجبار وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم.*


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (7 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي عمر علي حرصك لنفع الناس وجزيت خيرا 
بالرغم من إنك مش عزمتني علي فرحك بس يالا كله بثوابه
وشكرا للاخوه علي المرور الكريم وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 يوليو 2009)

نشكر الأخوة على مجهودهم الكبير


----------



## ahmed cod (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (16 يوليو 2009)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم

http://rapidshare.com/files/256427625/eng_amr_elsayed.rar.html


----------



## manmona (23 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور الجهد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 يوليو 2009)

أبوالعريف قال:


> تعليم شركة vtn انظر الصورة المرفقة
> 
> كل عام يكون لهذا الموقع السبق في ايجاده مجانا
> لكن المانوال مش موجوده فيه لكن ممكن أحياناً بينزل كتب تعليم
> :77::75::77:​


 
اشكرك مهندس ابو العريف 
وزادك الله معرفة وعلما​ 



أبوالعريف قال:


> إليكم اشتراك الموقع الروسي
> 
> قام المهندس أحمد خميس الجزار بالإشتراك في الموقع وأعطانا اشتراكه فنرجوا من كل من يستفيد من الموقع أن يدعو للمهندس أحمد الجزار وهو أحد أعضاء المنتدى تحت اسم
> أحمد الجزار 2007
> ...


 
شكرا للمهندس احمد الجزار على مجهوده وأريحيته 
وجزاه ربي خير الجزاء على كرمه لنشر العلم.
وقد فتح الموقع إلا ان الترجمة لم استطع من القيام بها.​


م/عمرو السيد قال:


> جزااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/256427625/eng_amr_elsayed.rar.html


 
الشكر موصول للمهندس عمرو السيد 
ولكن الملف بعد تحميله ، ثم فتحه لايعمل .​


----------



## pale (20 أكتوبر 2009)

والله مشكورين جميعكم


----------



## احمد ندا (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد محمد ربيع 1 (28 يناير 2010)

اخى العزيز شكرا على الموقع لكن حملت جزئين لكن فى الاجزاء الاخرى يقول غير مسموح لك بالدخول


----------



## داخل احمل وشارد (29 مارس 2011)

مواححححح


----------

